
The Missing Ethics of Mining (2013) - Red_Tarsius
https://www.ethicsandinternationalaffairs.org/2013/the-missing-ethics-of-mining-full-text/
======
Red_Tarsius
This essay has high signal/noise ratio. There's a lot to grok and each
paragraph tells something new. It's a bird's eye view on modern mining
practices. I highly recommend you to read it.

